# Sunday Dinner was Smoke/Roasted Chicken



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 18, 2011)

Trying some sample spices for a smoke/roasted chicken with butter and stuff.






Smoked at 165 degree pit temp for 2 hours.










After 2 hours of smoking we roasted at 425.





Internal thigh temp was at 170 degrees so time to pull.





Dinner is Served.





We really love the versatility of a pellet smoker/grill.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 18, 2011)

Man! Good job!!!!!!!! Grub looks awesome!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks like a very happy chicken!  Nice!


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 18, 2011)

Beautiful. I'm jealous. Smoking season is over for a few months here.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 19, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Smoking season is over for a few months here.



May I asked why?
If so that is really sad.


----------

